# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Help me please

## arun_kumar1997

I cannot use kaspersky virus removal tool in normal mode i coolected system analysis data from this tool in safe mode when i try to run this software in normal mode it crashes.

----------


## Rene-gad

Remove Mywebsearch-bar as application

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  DelBHO('{5E06398E-3017-467B-A399-18425A20F655}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\winhost_app.dll','');
 DeleteFile('C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\winhost_app.dll');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3OUTLCN.DLL');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_DeleteSvc('XDva215');    
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Clean Temp-Maps, Cache of Browsers, Recycler.  Use Windows service tool cleanmgr  or CCleaner or ClearProg
- Close all the programs and start only Internet Explorer!!!
- Repeat 3 log files in accordance with the rules. 
- Switch Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall, on.
- Go On-Line
- Upload the quarantine over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.
- Attach 3 logs to your new post..

----------


## arun_kumar1997

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss a lottttttttttttttttttttt brother.

----------


## drongo

where is  your quarantine ? , we are still waiting.

----------


## arun_kumar1997

my system is too much slow even i caanot open any pages on internet over the broadband connection

----------


## drongo

In latest log i don't see sign of infection. Probably some malfunction of your antivirus. Disable your antivirus, then go to add/remove programs and uninstall it Please don't open new theme for the same system if previous theme  is still active. We are still waiting for your new logs according to rules http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184 Perhaps a new logs will show us something helpful.

----------

